# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Rotator cuff ?

## 1beardedalpha

* can not flex left arm normal . It's more inward to my body
* can not lift anything heavier than dinner plate without Immediate pain
* can not flex left pec without feeling like 2 muscles are forming into one 
* hurts more at night
* feels like heart beats funny during a storm 
* can not fully extend upwards
* can not touch back right shoulder with left arm 
* muscle relaxers help the pain but do not make it easier to move 
* hurts to lean forward 
* hurts into upper arm/bicep*

Tried prednisone, methyl prednisone, physical therapy, tens unit , massage , Tylenol, ibuprofen, aleve, pamprin,dicoflenac,meloxicam ,gabapentin,lyrica , gaba,ice , Cold showers , low fat, high fat , high protein , low proteinprotein, high carb diets.

The only thing I can think of to try that I haven't already is ostarine .
Really don't want to juice again because I don't think I have the range of motion needed to pin .

Diet is pretty clean , 240mg caffeine a day , only drinks water , bran and fruit for carbs , no dairy at all. Protein 120-180 daily , carbs 120-180 daily , fat 40-80 daily 

Medications metoprolol , flexeril 
Supplements melatonin , equate protein shake 1x a day

How would u treat this injury if this happened to you ? 

Sent from my SM-A526U1 using Tapatalk

----------


## tarmyg

Have you consulted a doctor? Did not see that on things you tried.

----------


## almostgone

Probably should get an MRI. You mentioned in another post that had a frozen shoulder before. Could be a ruptured bursa or a variety of things.

----------


## 1beardedalpha

> Probably should get an MRI. You mentioned in another post that had a frozen shoulder before. Could be a ruptured bursar or a variety of things.


My doctors don't really fix stuff. I'm just now getting hernia repair after 4 years .I'm in the process of switching doctors and health systems . My doctor's are currently useless as Joe in the white house 

Sent from my SM-A526U1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ol_Wolf

> My doctors don't really fix stuff. I'm just now getting hernia repair after 4 years .I'm in the process of switching doctors and health systems . My doctor's are currently useless as Joe in the white house 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526U1 using Tapatalk



I've found it isn't the doctors as much as your insurance that doesn't want to fix things. The insurance company wants certain steps taken before others can be taken. You just have to make sure your doctor can document that you tried, Nsaids, Physical therapy,....

----------


## 1beardedalpha

My doctors file is probably thick as a Chinese phone book . I've seen every type of doctor imaginable besides a butt doctor and foot doctor.

Sent from my SM-A526U1 using Tapatalk

----------


## almostgone

> My doctors file is probably thick as a Chinese phone book . I've seen every type of doctor imaginable besides a butt doctor and foot doctor.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526U1 using Tapatalk


Your primary care physician should have:

a) referred you to an orthopedic clinic
b) sent you far an MRI
or
c) a combination of a and b.


Your physical therapy should have included an evaluation at the end of your scheduled session to determine your level of improvement and if it wasn't as much as expected, scheduled you for more therapy. Also, they should have given you stretches and exercises to do on your own. It's very important that you do your part. A good PT is worth their weight in gold, but you have to do your part. Not berating you, just want to stress how important that is.

Your Dr. has attacked both nerve pain and muscle pain with the gabapentin,Flexeril, and Nsaids which makes me think you need a cervical spine and shoulder MRI. 

Now, I am not a physical therapist guy, but we do have a member here who is pretty darn good with physiology. He has helped several of us quite a bit and he generally has some good suggestions, which is impressive since the communication is via keyboard and not a Skype session. 

Most insurance will kick in somewhat or the radiology clinic will _hopefully_ make sure you don't pay more than the negotiated rate. You have been prescribed and I assume taking the following meds with no improvement:

Tylenol, ibuprofen, aleve, pamprin, dicoflenac, meloxicam ,gabapentin, so I'm going out on a limb and again say you need MRI(s) in addition to your Xray. Most insurance providers like to do a pre-authorization prior to imaging, so you may have to jump that hurdle ....it usually isn't too bad, especially given your history of the meds you've tried and the PT you have completed. 

At this point, I would pretty much either demand a referral to a competent orthopedic surgeon from your current Dr and have your relevant records forwarded, or if the pain and function of the arm is really bad, get a copy of your records, and go to a Redi-Med clinic and have the Dr. or nurse practitioner write the imaging order.

As far as your heart feeling funny during thunderstorm, honestly that sounds more like anxiety/ borderline panic attack if it affects your mood a lot.

Good luck....and don't put this off. It's doesn't sound likely to resolve itself given the information you have provided....and I'm no Dr. Just going by some of my past experiences.

----------


## almostgone

Just out of curiosity, can you remove your wallet from your right hand back pocket with your left arm?

----------


## 1beardedalpha

> Your primary care physician should have:
> 
> a) referred you to an orthopedic clinic
> b) sent you far an MRI
> or
> c) a combination of a and b.
> 
> 
> Your physical therapy should have included an evaluation at the end of your scheduled session to determine your level of improvement and if it wasn't as much as expected, scheduled you for more therapy. Also, they should have given you stretches and exercises to do on your own. It's very important that you do your part. A good PT is worth their weight in gold, but you have to do your part. Not berating you, just want to stress how important that is.
> ...


Physical therapist gave me exercises. I could not do in the office and he insisted I try them at home. I could not complete them at home and after a few visits he pretty much was like well if you're not gonna try don't bother coming in so I quit going to him . He seemed a bit too touchy for me . Like dude do not touch my butt when working with my shoulders.
I'm gonna give my doctor one more chance to send me for an mri then I'm gonna switch it up and finally leave . 

Sent from my SM-A526U1 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1beardedalpha

> Just out of curiosity, can you remove your wallet from your right hand back pocket with your left arm?


No I can not do that movement. 

Sent from my SM-A526U1 using Tapatalk

----------


## lovbyts

Rotator cuff tears take a long time to heal and most everyone does to much to fast and make it worse. Take the time to recover properly especially now that you are recovering from the hernia surgery.

----------

